# man Control-T



## kenorb (Nov 10, 2010)

Where I can find the manual or some info for Control-T (when run some app on terminal), how to read those values?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 10, 2010)

kenorb said:
			
		

> Where I can find the manual or some info for Control-T (when run some app on terminal), how to read those values?



It's mentioned in termios(4), the STATUS character.


----------



## kenorb (Nov 10, 2010)

Thank you.

```
displays the current load
             average, the name of the command in the foreground, its process
             ID, the symbolic wait channel, the number of user and system sec-
             onds used, the percentage of cpu the process is getting, and the
             resident set size of the process.
```

I found also this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SIGINFO

And this:
> apropos SIGINFO
siginfo(3)               - signal generation information
> grep SIGINFO /usr/src/sys/sys/signal.h
#define	SIGINFO		29	/* information request */
> grep -R SIGINFO /usr/src/sys/*
...


----------

